
AI researchers use heartbeat detection to identify deepfake videos - ohjeez
https://venturebeat.com/2020/09/03/ai-researchers-use-heartbeat-detection-to-identify-deepfake-videos/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
'PPG is also being used to identify deepfakes because generative models are
not currently known to be able to mimic human blood movements.'

Gotta admire the outside the box thinking approach.

